# Socks!!!



## rbearstops (Dec 7, 2010)

Any advice on how to deter my Daisy from her sock addiction? She always has a sock in her mouth. Clean or dirty! About a month ago, we didn't know till later, but she ate a sock. It was nuts, I was nuts and was beside myself! We took her to the VET and after a barium enema and numerous x-rays the VET 'thought' she had eaten a sock. (a very small baby sock)!

I am frantic all the time thinking she is going to eat something she shouldn't.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dylan loves socks too - they are permanently scattered all over the house, but thankfully he hasn't eaten any. That's really scary.


----------



## Hattibelle (Nov 21, 2010)

Poppy loves socks too.. we often leave the drawer open and she takes them from there. She also tries to take them off my feet, putting socks on is quite difficult because she tries to take them off me!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Teddy always takes our socks off for us when we take our shoes off, too We also have to have somebody on hand when putting them on to keep him at arm's length or else lock ourselves in the bathroom


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol my lot like sock but mainly for tug o war. for the putting sock on it is the perfect time to practice your stay and leave. not just holding them back or pushing them away as that just makes it a game for the dog.


----------

